# Violations show resolved but open permits exist?



## Carol Klein (Nov 19, 2017)

I had several violations on my house caused by someone else. They all show as resolved but there are a few open permits awaiting inspections associated with them. The permits just show as issued. There are also several approved certificates of correction shown for these violations. How can that be? Aren't proper inspections a prelude to correcting a violation and closing a permit, and correcting violations necessary to obtain a certificate of correction? Am I correct in assuming something is very wrong with this picture? Thanks so much for any help. Would really appreciate as I need to know ASAP.


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2017)

Have you sat down with the head Building offical, to have that person explain this and where you are at?

How old are the permits??

Are they for an addition ??, or just some plumbing and electrical work or similar???


----------



## Carol Klein (Nov 19, 2017)

The permits are all for the same issue. To legalize a structure the tenant placed on my property. They are one to two years old and have expired. Can someone PLEASE tell me if something isn't right here. Doesn't a permit need to be closed to resolve a violation? DO NOT inspections need to be made and a permit closed in order to receive a certificate of correction? I will call violation resolution companies, and the DOB tomorrow but anxious to know now if there is wrongdoing here. Things seem to not be right. Are they? Was hoping an architect, engineer or expediter would reply. Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 19, 2017)

There are three questions.  Whether the building official believes further action is needed, whether the paperwork is complete, and whether you are comfortable with the physical resolution.  

Regarding the first two, talk to the building official or his representative.  If the building official is satisfied then resolving paperwork issues should be relatively simple.

If the building official is satisfied with the resolution and you have questions or concerns with respect to the physical resolution, talk to an engineer or architect.

If the building official asks for something that is expensive or something you do not understand talk with an architect or a professional engineer.

Until you know the building official's position chill out.


----------



## Carol Klein (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for rep!y. I thought the process is linear. The work to legalize gets done, an inspection is made and the violation resolved. Then after that certificates of correction are applied for and then letter of completion from an architect or engineer that everything is to code. Are you saying then that's it is possible a violation CAN be resolved without an inspection with an open permit, as well as certificates of correction still gotten with open permits? I thought there are rules to be followed and it's not as arbitrary as you make it seem. I can't chill, and until I can get to the DOB I was hoping someone could chime in regard to if what is happening here is highly irregular as there's a lot at stake. Thank you for your reply though but it's not what I need to know.



Mark K said:


> There are three questions.  Whether the building official believes further action is needed, whether the paperwork is complete, and whether you are comfortable with the physical resolution.
> 
> Regarding the first two, talk to the building official or his representative.  If the building official is satisfied then resolving paperwork issues should be relatively simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2017)

“””To legalize a structure the tenant placed on my property””


And what was it?!


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2017)

Plus some cities work different, plus the terms used can mean different things


----------



## north star (Nov 19, 2017)

*@ = @*

Carol Klein,

Also, ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum ! 
Thank you for coming here to ask your questions.

Since we [ meaning the Forum community ] do not
know all of the intricasies involved, ...what has been
performed and what hasn't, ...what has been documented
and what hasn't, we really cannot speak authoritatively
to your particular application.......We CAN give you basic
steps to follow though.....Steps that will lead to a resolution.

***Mark K*** above, has given you three steps to begin with.
Before you go to see the Building Official, it is recommended
to have someone familiar with the Construction Codes, and
the Permitting process to go with you.......Also, to have
all of your paperwork with you.......Hopefully, it is legible
enough to for all to read.

While the permitting & inspections process may seem "linear",
things get sidetracked or "lost in the process" very easily.

Please keep us updated, as we are here to assist you, if we
can.


*@ = @*


----------



## JCraver (Nov 20, 2017)

When the corrections were made, was an inspection called for?  As in, did someone call the building department and schedule the inspection or re-inspection?

99% of the open permits I have in my office are because no one has called me for an inspection.  Your permit is YOURS - I'm not going to call you and ask if you're ready for an inspection.  I'm going to hold your permit "open" until you call me and ask for an inspection.  It's yours (or your builders/contractors) responsibility.  That's how it works.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome!

And as it has been said a few times, you need to have a sit down, or at least a phone call with the Building Official. 

That will chart your next actions.

Good Luck!


----------

